# What's wrong with Head Hunters in the Middle East



## Menabound

Dear friends,
It started sending out my resume to selected HHs in the middle east almost 6 months ago.
My experienec so far has been very frustrating to say the least:
- no answer what so ever
- answer with the standard we'll keep your Cv blabla
-answers about salary expectation: I usually replied with a high salary at the beginning, no body bothered replying back. Then I changed my tactics for a test and replied with an average salary, No Answer either!!!

I can guarantee you that I applied to at least 30-40 positions where my profile is written all over the job description, field, speciality, education ... you name it....NO ANSWER !!!!
is there something of HUGE importance that I am missing?
Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

There are thousands of people in the uae, jostling for positions. Are you in a job that is specialized field and in a senior level? You can find mid levels jobs but just gets a lot harder and again, so many people trying for them. 

Are you on linked in? Going directly to the companies you are wishing to work for? Are you networking with those who are already working for these companies/fields here in the uae? The position you currently have, do you have any contacts that have moved to the middle east/uae? 

And then probly, unfortunatly, one of the most important questions... did you put your picture on your resum? If you are white, it is odd you havent gotten a call back.... May need to adjust your resume.


----------



## koussay

I have the same problem, i want to move to Qatar, and been searching for a while now but no chance, linkedIn as mentioned is the best option since i got my account sattled i start networking,,


----------



## Scotte

Menabound said:


> Dear friends,
> It started sending out my resume to selected HHs in the middle east almost 6 months ago.
> My experienec so far has been very frustrating to say the least:
> - no answer what so ever
> - answer with the standard we'll keep your Cv blabla
> -answers about salary expectation: I usually replied with a high salary at the beginning, no body bothered replying back. Then I changed my tactics for a test and replied with an average salary, No Answer either!!!
> 
> I can guarantee you that I applied to at least 30-40 positions where my profile is written all over the job description, field, speciality, education ... you name it....NO ANSWER !!!!
> is there something of HUGE importance that I am missing?
> Thanks


What headhunters have you registered with?


----------



## Nadeem Akhtar

koussay said:


> I have the same problem, i want to move to Qatar, and been searching for a while now but no chance, linkedIn as mentioned is the best option since i got my account sattled i start networking,,


Koussay, what is your working background?

If you are fixed on Qatar I would really recommend going into the water industry. Water treatment, storage, distribution, purification/distillation/desalination - these will HAVE to be massive growth areas in future. I know western companies are looking to make in-roads in the GCC bloc but they are having trouble finding reliable partners (or the right partners with the right experience, customer list and knowledge).

They will need sales and marketing people, translators, technical support and maintenance engineers, public relations assistants, everything. So you should be able to apply your speciality to water.

Obviously Saudi Arabia is similar, with comparable water stress issues. Bahrain also. Seriously, get together with some friends, or find new business partners in Qatar and maybe look at getting your own thing going. Qataris are going to have to become much more entrepreneurial in future or they are in big trouble; they simply cannot solve these problems within their current system. There must be some way of getting around bureaucracy and doing it yourself, though obviously it won't be easy and you will need some Qataris on board.


----------



## njas

Also, unsolicited resumes often go unanswered. HH afterall work for specific clients and are responsible for their openings. My adivce: don't blindly send out resumes without checking the Job descriptions/openings.

good luck in your job search


----------



## nathunt

I can tell you this from a 20yrs experience in the Middle East. Headhunter in the Middle East don't operate in the same process Headhunters do in the USA. I highly advise you to identify companies in the USA doing business in the Middle East, get your foot in the door, then once you are in the Middle East, start building your netwrok and identify the right company for you.

Good Luck


----------



## splendor

I had some experience on that ... actually the head hunter spend around 20 seconds looking to every CV then they will decided to go FW or not ... and they will prefer to get the nearest people, means that your chance will increase if you visit ME for some time ... they will like to take to you to confirm some information ... 
properly also you need to review your CV according to ME Standards ,,, age, pic. 
most important thing you sell them what they are looking for


----------

